# Bees bringing in red pollen



## MechanicalBird (Sep 21, 2014)

Our bees are bring in red pollen in South Carolina in late December. Anyone know what species produces red pollen?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I am only a wannabee, as I am not a beekeeper. Do you have pine trees near by? Bees are really amazing. Would love to see the bees with red pollen and wonder if the honey color is more red too.


----------



## quilaho (Dec 29, 2012)

Bret said:


> ... Beers are really amazing ...


:buds:


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

quilaho said:


> :buds:


Made me grin. I fixed it! (removed the r from "beers") You're a great crowed. I'll be here all week. Try the veal...and Honey Meade.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Look up bee pollen color charts online! It's been researched and documented a couple of places.You should be able to see something you recognize for your area if you blow up the pictures on your screen and look for all the "reds" . Most of the charts are for sale but I've found some I could read online when I got curious about an odd color.

Yes it could be propolis from resin too but it would look glossy on their legs and usually looks more orange than red.

Red nectar in the comb is usually hummingbird feeder dye,so don't be tricked by That one!
Best wishes!


----------



## indios (Oct 20, 2008)

Do you have some sumac nearby? my bees were bringing in red-maroon pollen and storing dark honey, I assumed it was from the sumacs, delicious honey, thanks...bee well & happy


----------



## ganoosh (Dec 6, 2009)

If you go to wikipedia they have a great pollen chart broken down with colors shown, season and types of trees/flowers.

Had to look up what red pollen was coming in early last spring, turned out to be Asparagus pollen in my area, flowers are very small but the bees loved them and pollen was a crazy bright red color.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Found this pollen chart. It might help.  http://www.sheffieldbeekeepers.org.uk/tools/pollen-chart/


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

About the only flowers I know are blooming here now are Camillia.


----------

